# Should You Clean Your Phone to Combat Coronavirus?



## kburra (Mar 22, 2020)

A recent study found that, on surfaces such as metal, glass or plastic, coronavirus can survive for anywhere between two hours and nine days....Definitely, Maybe?


----------



## terry123 (Mar 22, 2020)

I carry my cell phone with me in my pocket wherever I go. When using the bathroom I put it on the counter. After using the bathroom I wipe it down with a wipe and put the wipe in the trash can. The package says they can be flushed but that's not true.  I saw a segment on t. v. that says they cause most plumbing problems.


----------



## chic (Mar 22, 2020)

I've been spending so much time cleaning lately, but will add this to my bucket list.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 22, 2020)

If I am the only one using it why would I wipe it down??


----------



## StarSong (Mar 22, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> If I am the only one using it why would I wipe it down??


Exactly.  I clean mine when it gets smudged, but don't stress over it.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 22, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> If I am the only one using it why would I wipe it down??


If you have been out to get groceries etc you have touched items and then check your phone or answer it before sanitizing your hands you have transferred the virus to your phone.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 22, 2020)

You should also wipe everything you have touched since entering your home, especially door handles and keys.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2020)

Wipe _everything _you have touched?


----------



## win231 (Mar 22, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> If you have been out to get groceries etc you have touched items and then check your phone or answer it before sanitizing your hands you have transferred the virus to your phone.


And then, when you put the phone to your face, you transfer the virus to you.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 22, 2020)

Soak it in 7% peroxide for 6 hours.


----------



## win231 (Mar 22, 2020)

LOL - I saw a woman in the market wearing gloves while chatting on her phone & shopping, touching everything.  Gloves won't help.


----------



## toffee (Mar 22, 2020)

washed my hands so much wearing the skin off !!!!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 22, 2020)

Dave bought one of these. https://www.phonesoap.com/?msclkid=8af000d94a871bf311055eaeef873e92


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 22, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Soak it in 7% peroxide for 6 hours.


Careful JC; someone will believe this.   

I never leave the house so I haven't had to sterilize my phone.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 22, 2020)

Put everything you brought back from the store in a fireproof receptacle then get a good fire going.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 22, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Put everything you brought back from the store in a fireproof receptacle then get a good fire going.


You have such good ideas.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2020)

Judycat, I like your gallows humor!


----------



## Judycat (Mar 22, 2020)

God help me I have too much time on my hands.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 22, 2020)

win231 said:


> LOL - I saw a woman in the market wearing gloves while chatting on her phone & shopping, touching everything.  Gloves won't help.


Why not?


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 22, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Soak it in 7% peroxide for 6 hours.


After taking you advice I found my phone no longer works. Please send me a lot of money for a new one, the most expensive one in the market.


----------



## win231 (Mar 22, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Why not?


Well, obviously, she's shopping - touching things, then touching her phone to dial or answer it, then putting it on her face.  You don't get a virus just by touching something; you get a virus by touching something that has the virus on it, then touching your face.  If her glove touches something with the virus on it, then she touches her phone, she transfers the virus to her phone, then she puts the phone on her face to talk.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 23, 2020)

I've always wiped down my phone and also my landline phone long before the virus. We answer the phone when we are outside gardening, lots of germs lurking there . Hubby had an ear infection,more germs. 
I also wipe down the DVD and book covers we get from the library although right now our library is closed.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 23, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> After taking you advice I found my phone no longer works. Please send me a lot of money for a new one, the most expensive one in the market.


Did you try drying it out in a 375 degree oven?


----------



## IrisSenior (Mar 23, 2020)

Yes I wipe my phone. I also use sanitizer when I enter my home. I carry a small bottle of sanitizer in my pocket when I go to the grocery store and use it before I get back in my car.


----------



## win231 (Mar 23, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Did you try drying it out in a 375 degree oven?


Don't forget to turn it.
And baste it every 30 minutes.
And let it rest for 15 minutes to re-distribute the juices.


----------

